# Benalmadena



## Sonic (May 10, 2008)

Hi I am looking at leasing a Bar/Restaurant in Benalmadena my wife and I have been in the Bar trade for a number of years in the U.K. so we know all what is involved.
We are looking a bar that would have good all year round potential so somewhere close to ex pat communities would be ideal.
We realise that things are bad all over but feel it would be a good time to invest as prices are low at present 
There are a number of questions we hope that ex pats in this area could maybe answer for us.
1 What are the best areas for a bar in or around Benalmadena? 
2 Has the current economic downturn badly affected tourism in this area?
3 Are ex pats selling up & moving back to the U.K.?
4 We have looked at Businesses for Sale websites & others regarding leasing a 
bar are there any other sites or contacts you know of who could help us in our 
search?

We are planning to come out in the New Tear to look at properties and to start up about March/April.
Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum

Oh dear, where do I start 

Running a bar here, from what I have read over the years, is going to need an additional set of skills over here. I presume you can speak good spanish for instance, to be able to negotiate with the suppliers?

Bars in Spain come and go regularly. They change hands regularly. There have been a number of people I have seen that have come with the same idea, but unfortunately they rarely seem to make a go of it. The local bar here is closed again .. its has about 4 different owners in the last 3 years, German, French & English.

Competition is rife
The crisis has effected tourism. Theres less money around.

I think as has been said before, if you want to even have a chance of making a go of it you need something totally different to draw the punters in. 

A beer here is €1.25, a coffee about the same. You have to sell a hell of a lot pof that to cover your costs.

I heard of bar owners employing people to sit in the bar when prospective buyers visit. So if you do decide to look, you need to go back to the bar at all kinds of times and days just to check what they are doing. Books are unlikely to be accurate. Bear that in mind. 

Sounds terribly negative I know. Sorry.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Hi I am looking at leasing a Bar/Restaurant in Benalmadena my wife and I have been in the Bar trade for a number of years in the U.K. so we know all what is involved.
> We are looking a bar that would have good all year round potential so somewhere close to ex pat communities would be ideal.
> We realise that things are bad all over but feel it would be a good time to invest as prices are low at present
> There are a number of questions we hope that ex pats in this area could maybe answer for us.
> ...


the square in benal is the best area i have seen for trade always busy at night very very busy see if there are any bars in that part for sale through google maybe. as strav says though very dodgy unless u get somewere like that. or try something else theme bar etc


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Sonic said:


> Hi I am looking at leasing a Bar/Restaurant in Benalmadena my wife and I have been in the Bar trade for a number of years in the U.K. so we know all what is involved.
> We are looking a bar that would have good all year round potential so somewhere close to ex pat communities would be ideal.
> We realise that things are bad all over but feel it would be a good time to invest as prices are low at present
> There are a number of questions we hope that ex pats in this area could maybe answer for us.
> ...



there u go 
Bars for sale, Benalmadena, Cafe bars for sale, Benalmadena, Arroyo de la Miel, Malaga, Costa del Sol, Spain
and there is one for sale lease on the square


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I have some friends who used to have a bar in Benalmadena and they got out 3 years ago, as they say, in the nick of time!

the answer to "2" and "3" is a resounding YES and YES!!

As for "4" wherever you look, make sure you see the place when the owners and agent dont know, cos they usually hire "rent a crowd" if they know you're gonna be viewing. Also its a buyers market and there will be squillions of bars for sale. But have a look and see what you think

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> I have some friends who used to have a bar in Benalmadena and they got out 3 years ago, as they say, in the nick of time!
> 
> the answer to "2" and "3" is a resounding YES and YES!!
> 
> ...


when we came over jo this was a great bar busy every night very busy infact 
Cafe Bar for sale in Benalmadena, Malaga, Costa del Sol, Spain. Ref: B33
that might be worth looking in to and its in the best area the square just a thought


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> when we came over jo this was a great bar busy every night very busy infact
> Cafe Bar for sale in Benalmadena, Malaga, Costa del Sol, Spain. Ref: B33
> that might be worth looking in to and its in the best area the square just a thought


When did you come over JK? You mean the last time?


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

stravinsky said:


> when did you come over jk? You mean the last time?


i was last in benal in aug this year back again in march 2010


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> i was last in benal in aug this year back again in march 2010



So do you know what the place is like between October and March?


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> So do you know what the place is like between October and March?


quite of course same as all of spains seaside spots. u no that i have just come back from benidorm and that was dead compared with how it is summer. 
what else can one expect at this time of year ?
im sure that the op already no's that it's not going to be a gold mine in them months anyway. u make your money in the summer and tickover in the winter.
all i was stating is that the busy part of benalmadena is the square area for bar's
being as i drank there every night for the whole week i think im right in stating that.
and that is what the op was asking were the busy part was was it not ?

over to you :tongue1:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> So do you know what the place is like between October and March?


Bloody cold and wet!!!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> Bloody cold and wet!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


cold cold u don't no what cold is jo jo  try nottingham lovely today  swap u any day of the week love  im sure i will be swamped with offer's now :focus:


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

there the square outside the bar im talking about in aug  ignore the p**s head in the pic jo will confirm i was on day release that day


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> View attachment 1561
> 
> there the square outside the bar im talking about in aug



That would be 24 hour square wouldnt it!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> That would be 24 hour square wouldnt it!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


jo im a 24hr man u no that


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> jo im a 24hr man u no that



In your dreams hun LOL 

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> In your dreams hun LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


catch u lataz fosters time


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

Sonic said:


> Hi I am looking at leasing a Bar/Restaurant in Benalmadena my wife and I have been in the Bar trade for a number of years in the U.K. so we know all what is involved.
> We are looking a bar that would have good all year round potential so somewhere close to ex pat communities would be ideal.
> We realise that things are bad all over but feel it would be a good time to invest as prices are low at present
> There are a number of questions we hope that ex pats in this area could maybe answer for us.
> ...


_Hi Sonic ... i have friends that have an agency in Benaladena that have been in business there quite a few yrs U.K. couple & they have a very big database of Bars/ Restaurants / B & B s / Hotels for Lease & sale
I am moving over there myself middle of Jan ... 

It seems there business has started to pick up the last 2/3 ths 

If you are definately going over in Jan keep in touch & i will arrange for you to meet them & they can show you whats available in your price range .. Location Requiments etc .. whatever help & advice you need they are really helpful _


----------



## Sonic (May 10, 2008)

Hi,
As i said Ive been in the game a few years so Im well aware of the moves people get up to And for a few years I was involved in turnaround solutions for Licensed premises Im just trying to get a feel of what is happenin out there at the minute.
If I can find out the areas where their is good passing trade (summer) and in amongst an ex pat area then its down to me to make a go of it.
Thanks for your help an advice if you think of anything else let me know.

Regards


----------



## Sonic (May 10, 2008)

desres said:


> _Hi Sonic ... i have friends that have an agency in Benaladena that have been in business there quite a few yrs U.K. couple & they have a very big database of Bars/ Restaurants / B & B s / Hotels for Lease & sale
> I am moving over there myself middle of Jan ...
> 
> It seems there business has started to pick up the last 2/3 ths
> ...


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi,
I hope to be going over to Benal about February to look at properties & see whats available so I would be ineterested in making contact.
Will be in touch closer to the time 
Thanks[/QUOTE]

Hi ... O.K. fine .. let me know when you are going & i will arrange for meeting 

Thks


----------

